# What does "blowing coat" mean?



## JuJu (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't understand what this is...can someone explain?

Julie

ps. never had a dog other than labs and a beagle..this hair thing is new to me!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Loosing puppy coat when new adult coat is coming in or after surgery, birth, etc,


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Its basically when they are getting in their adult coat. Since they dont shed they have to be brushed ALL the time to get rid of the hair or they mat like crazy. But they will still mat. It can last for several months-but its different for each dog. Tripp is going thru that stage now- I cant believe how much his hair is changing now. If you brush a little every day its MUCH easier to stay on top of it. If you skip a day or two-watch out!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kara, I got Tripp when he was 7 months old. He was a breeze to brush. NEVER 1 mat. I thought, haha-my dog doesnt mat-im so lucky!! Then it just like happened overnight. I found 1 mat, then another, and another:Cry: 
It started at approx 10-11 months old. He just turned 1 last week & its still not close to being over. His hair is so thick now, his breeder(who we just saw last week) almost didnt recognize him.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I have actually been thinking of giving him a puppy cut because he has so much hair. But he is so gorgeous i dont know if i can do it.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara,
Don't count your blessings just yet.....<grin>. 
Both of my girls hit the dreaded coat blowing stage at 10-11 months old. I swear McKenna's coat was silky soft, not a mat to be found, when we went to bed on her 10 month birthday and we woke up to a dog with mats EVERYWHERE. Seconds after I'd brush them out, poof, there they were again! Magical Matting McKenna....it happened again when she turned two years old. Thankfully, not anymore...whew! Sedona's coat change wasn't quite as dramatic, but it too happened at around 10 months and again at 2 years.

Susan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for raining on my parade! LOL ound: I thought I had the only non matting Hav on the planet! haha

I'll be extra vigilent about brushing her when she nears that 10 month mark!

Drats.

Kara


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Banzei got his first mat with about 8 month. It was only a little one and I had the luck that it didn't start "over night". He is not matting like other havanese and I'm really lucky, I suppose. Between 9 and 13/14 month I had to brush him almost every day, but now he's 16 month old and I brush him once or twice a week, lucky me...


----------

